# Localização das estações meteorologicas



## psilvaj (13 Jul 2010 às 00:34)

Olá, Pessoal!

Precisava da vossa ajuda. alguém tem as coordenadas e os nomes das estações meteorológicas de Portugal?


----------



## HotSpot (13 Jul 2010 às 12:47)

Podes pesquisar aqui pelo tipo de estação:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/enciclopedia/redes/redes.meteo/


----------

